# comments or experiences



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My sister got a black spoo about 20 years ago from Alexander and had a very good experience. He lived, in very good health, until about 12 years. She then moved to arizona so her later spoos came from arizona. Obviously this was a long time ago.
Ellen


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Ellen.


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

One of my clients has a male from Paris Hill. He has a great temperment and is built very nice. Always has a smile on for me.
Mary


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Mary.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have heard nothing but good about Unique and Wisperwind. Can't say I have heard much about the others, good or bad. Best of luck!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I have heard nothing but good about Unique and Wisperwind. Can't say I have heard much about the others, good or bad. Best of luck!


Thanks! Actually, two of the breeders on the list were recommended by Unique. You're a breeder, right? Your comments are especially helpful. 
:adore:


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

My Sonya is an Alexander poodle  

I haven't had experience with the breeder personally, other than a few emails back and forth, as Sonya was first donated to the service dog school that I volunteer with and then came to me. She seemed very friendly and forthcoming in the communication that I had with her. But Joan donates a lot of poodles to our service dog school (Sonya's entire litter was donated except for one female, Blitz who is on their website). Sonya's dad is Romeo. A close friend of mine just got an Alexander male to raise from the current litter that was also donated to our organization. From what I have seen of them, they have outstanding temperaments. Sonya is moderate energy and has really high drive. Her dogs are bred to work, which is why they make such great service dogs. 

I haven't had any experiences with the others.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have a Cabryn miniature, as does Chagall's Mom. If you want more information on Carolyn (Cabryn), I'm sure Chagall's Mom would be more than willing to answer any questions. She has met Carolyn and lives in NJ--not far from her I believe. I obtained my Cabryn poodle in a roundabout way (via another breeder who retired), but have established a rapport with Carolyn. Great lady! 

She breeds blacks and silvers (mini/standard) I believe. 

P.S. I LOVE my Cabryn poodle. Lovely temperament, very smart and healthy overall. (Plus he's cute.)


----------

